# December 2014 : "Gift" Voting Thread



## candid petunia (Dec 16, 2014)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on December 26**th, 2014 at 9 pm GMT*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 17, 2014)

Nothing about voting for this month's poems is easy...Wow! Congratulations to all who entered. Some of these poems made me smile, caused my heart to hurt, and blew me away with the sheer skill and beauty...You all are winners in my book. Peace always...Julia


----------



## aj47 (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree.  I did narrow it down though after much consideration.


----------



## TKent (Dec 17, 2014)

This one was the hardest I've voted on so far. Such great stuff!


----------



## Awanita (Dec 17, 2014)

Much talent here. The more I read from ya'll the more I learn. Wado and may everyone here have the greatest gift this holiday season love, family and good health to all. Awanita.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 17, 2014)

Deciding how to vote on this competition is starting to feel like staring at a huge box of sumptuous chocolates. Three is just not enough!


----------



## Nellie (Dec 17, 2014)

This was a difficult decision to make from lots of good choices, but I did it. Thanks all, for giving me your gift!


----------



## apple (Dec 17, 2014)

Every single poem was worth the win, really, there is so much talent on WF.  But I voted on three poems that caught my emotions and heart, as usual.  

toddm- for sharing that majestic, beautiful, timeless, _I Was Given A Dream_.  Thank you, it took my breath away.

Chesters Daughter- for revealing such tender love and fight and hope, in your poem _The One That Will Always Top Them All._ You wrote this beautifully.  I could feel it, Lisa.

John Oberon's- _Playing Catch,_ made me feel so much.  I was reminded of how much I love my kids and how proud I am of them.  And the best part, that I know how much they love me.  So well written and effective, John.


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 17, 2014)

We've had to discount a single vote. Please read the OP before your selection and make sure to cast THREE votes, as it's always disheartening to discount votes.


----------



## John Oberon (Dec 19, 2014)

You know, I'm just wondering if there's any way we could do weighted voting. We still vote for three poems, but we have six points to assign...so if you like all three of your choices equally, you assign 2 points to each, or if you REALLY like one over the other two, you could assign 4 points to your favorite, and then a point each to the other two. You MUST assign at least one point to a poem. Or maybe we could just make it 3 points for first, 2 points for second, 1 point for third across the board. Is that a good or bad idea, and is it even possible? I just think it would make voting a little more interesting, and more accurately represent the feelings of the voters, and probably go a ways to eliminate ties.


----------



## TKent (Dec 19, 2014)

Er, to be clear, I *liked* this because I agreed with the statement about how disheartening it is. Just wanted to be clear on that!!



candid petunia said:


> We've had to discount a single vote. Please read the OP before your selection and make sure to cast THREE votes, as it's always disheartening to discount votes.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 19, 2014)

John Oberon said:


> You know, I'm just wondering if there's any way we could do weighted voting. We still vote for three poems, but we have six points to assign...so if you like all three of your choices equally, you assign 2 points to each, or if you REALLY like one over the other two, you could assign 4 points to your favorite, and then a point each to the other two. You MUST assign at least one point to a poem. Or maybe we could just make it 3 points for first, 2 points for second, 1 point for third across the board. Is that a good or bad idea, and is it even possible?





That may be a very good question to ask in the "Bard's Bistro".


----------



## John Oberon (Dec 19, 2014)

Hokay...I asked the question in the bistro.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2014)

voted


----------

